# THE SUPREME COURT TRUST IS FOREVER BROKEN BECAUSE OF FILTHY DEMOCRATS !!



## thirteenknots (May 3, 2022)

This document below whether for or against was leaked yesterday to the far Left 
rag Politico as a way to sway the Supreme Court thru intimidation.
The very foundation of this great nation has been breached by this filthy disgusting 
stunt, whoever did this should be PROSECUTED to the fullest extent of the law. PERIOD !
And anyone who facilitated this should also be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the 
law, I have more than strong suspicions this was arranged from the very top of the current 
administration. Why..? Because immediately Joeseph Stalin Biden came out to condemn 
the draft and made absolutely no comment on the illegality of the action. And he doubled 
down this am while boarding a flight to who knows where...invoking his filthy actions he
took decades ago against Robert Bork. That in its self was a despicable filthy stunt he 
orchestrated, Joeseph Stalin Biden is pure Evil, nothing less.


----------



## thirteenknots (May 3, 2022)

And this is what happens when Filthy Democrats are exposed.
They resort to destroying the TRUTH like a petulant child. 










						Media Matters Letter Threatening  Twitter Advertisers | PDF | Transparency (Behavior) | Communication
					

Media Matters Letter Threatening Twitter Advertisers Over Censorship




					www.scribd.com


----------

